# Just fired my vet.



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When we lived in Indiana we went through vets like toilet paper until I ran across the vet we had for the last five years. so I KNOW good vets are out there.

But this guy? I thought he was good. But he's not.

Now when my dogs go in he gives them an exam like he's looking at a plastic model.

They want to take them in the back for EVERYTHING. We fight all the time about it. And when Snorkels has her laser therapy I end up having hand fiights over Snorkels with this mean old woman who just WILL NOT keep her hands off of her.

Rebel had a blood draw this week -same fight to not take him into the back without me. Same mean old woman. I finally had to say to her GET YOUR HANDS OFF HIM. 

Prescribe, prescribe, prescribe. He goes down a checklist and does it all. He never takes into account the individual needs of my dogs.

But this week was the last straw. The vet doesn't carry and won't order Rebel's thyroid meds. He sells a chew which i won't give him. So he wrote a prescription and told me to get it at the drug store. The drug store can't order it because it's vet use only.

I just went an interviewed another vet, and two vet techs. They let me watch them give laser therapy. They do have a display of S/D which didn't make me too happy. They stock Rebel's medication. They all seemed very nice and talked about holistic therapy rather than meds, which i liked. They let me walk all in the back and see everything.

It's a tiny little office, and one vet. Which is probably not the best considering. But, I am sick to death of my vet and his fancy office and his floor to ceiling displays of several brands of Rx food, and his total unconcern with my dogs except to prescribe.

So i made appointments for both dogs. Rebel has (I think) a large fatty tumor on his chest and I just noticed it. At least I hope that's what it is.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Good for you!

I am inbetween vets right now simply because I disliked my vet here before we moved and I want to find a new one but my dogs are fine so I don't need one right now.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hate vets like that....I usaully know exactly whats happening with my dogs and tell them what they need and they just give it to me...However, Cayenne is really having issues with her feet right now and she is going in today to be looked at. Find yourself a Holistic vet! Good Luck!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't blame you for firing your vet.

the only time we almost came to blows was when they told me i was killing my dogs.....but i really loved the way they and the vet techs who never leave or quit or get fired, treat my dogs.

we have an understanding now...and they try to learn to please me...

so i hope this one's for you....i really do.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Hate vets like that....I usaully know exactly whats happening with my dogs and tell them what they need and they just give it to me...However, Cayenne is really having issues with her feet right now and she is going in today to be looked at. Find yourself a Holistic vet! Good Luck!


good luck to Cayenne. I have forgiven alot with human doctors if they are good diagnosticians. Same with vets. hopefully, yours will know what is going on.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I will be looking for a vet in california. Not looking forward to it. I offered to kidnap my curretn vet. We dont see eye to eye on allot except the treatment and care I expect from a vet. :_)


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be needing to look for a new vet too since we moved. I think I better look for a holistic one or a vet that is pro raw.
Good luck, hope the new vet is better.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't blame you, I would be quite irrtated at that!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have fired more vets than I can count. Why? Because they ignored my request to not give more antibiotics and no I'm not feeding hills or royal canine dog food. I'm not taking your board spectrum dewormer either. The new rule is my dogs aren't going anywhere without me. This cancels out about 80% of the vets in Columbus and at least 50% of the holistic vets. 

I remember my first vet fired. Bridget was a out of control puppy. The vet techs gave her treats for looking so cute and jumping on them. We go back to see the vet and she gives Bridget a treat for nothing and without asking me. Bridget learns where the treats are and tries to attack the treat jar. She opens it up and gives her one. When I thought it couldn't get any worse Bridget demanded another treat from her and out of fear she gave Bridget a treat. At that time I thought vets were all knowing. I wanted to learn how to handle the dog and take care of my dog from them. But that didn't sit right with me so I never went back.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is the only reason i stay with my vets....they can diagnose. 

and they will include me in the treatment plan.....well, they kind of have to, since i refuse to stand there and just be a bobblehead....

i just read something about feet, robin. i will see if i can find the treatment and it didn't include steroids....


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

That is so stupid of them. 
IMO what you say goes.
A lot of vets don't like me for this reason. My dogs don't leave my site. 
When I took Tucker to my new vet this time, I didn't push staying with him, but I watched from down the hall. They have a small variety of Hill SD RX foods, but they also stock NV instinct and NV premade raw. They promote the raw diet and would rather fix problems with raw than meds and kibble if it is not needed. They also prefer to use holistic herbs and such before resorting to meds. My friend was just in there with her lab and they tried to talk her into PMR, when she said she used to feed it, but her mother wont let her anymore because of the mess and time, they tried to talk her into NV premade, and recommended that she at least stay on higher quality kibble with no grain and sup with raw. He is the main vet, and they have one other vet that is in and out. Everyone was nice and polite. 

I love this new vet so far. I hope you have good luck with your new vet.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I LOVE my vet. Actually it's an office of three. They have never tried to take one of my dogs back without me. 

I drive 30 minutes one way to get there. And pass countless other vets. But it is so worth it to me.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

It's so hard to find a good vet. I love love love my ferret vet, but they are 2.5 hours away! It sucks but there's absolutely no point in bringing them to someone that is clueless and most of the time I take my dogs there for everything as well just because I dislike the local vet. If it's an emergency or ear/bladder infection we will go there but if possible we just go out of town.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Sorry but I've never heard or witnessed (I've only been dog owner for 15 months) of them 'taking your dog away' from main consulting room unless they were performing surgery?
I presume to do other diagnostic tests?
They would have a job with my dog as he is big and I think they prefer the owner to be there.
Well that's what happened when he had his kennel cough spray up his nose, he got very agitated and I had to hold his head up and we had to back him into a corner so he couldn't escape. 
There is no way the vet was going to do that without me helping and she looked a bit nervous too!
Good luck in finding a more suitable vet, I'm sure there is one out there for you.
In my town of 77,000 people with NZ's only vet school in it, we have so many practising vets, unfortunately none of them are holistic that I've found, all very mainstream. I do know of 3 in this country who actively promote the holistic side and raw feeding but alas they are too far away for me to justify travelling that far.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd love to find a new vet. Not that there's anything specifically wrong with her, just that she's totally conventional medicine, drugs and surgery, yada, yada. Of course, that's how they're trained, right? Completely closed minded about anything natural or holistic. It's exhausting doing battle over flea poison and antiobiotics and steroids and vaccinations, oh, my. Come to think of it, it's pretty much the same with all the other vets in my town, so probably wouldn't matter anyway. Unfortuantely the nearest holistic vet is 250 miles away. That just won't work. 

Good for you for standing up for your furkids and good luck with the new vet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

GoingPostal said:


> It's so hard to find a good vet. I love love love my ferret vet, but they are 2.5 hours away! It sucks but there's absolutely no point in bringing them to someone that is clueless and most of the time I take my dogs there for everything as well just because I dislike the local vet. If it's an emergency or ear/bladder infection we will go there but if possible we just go out of town.


so a regular vet can't treat ferrets? 

i know mine do....and parrots too


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Sorry but I've never heard or witnessed (I've only been dog owner for 15 months) of them 'taking your dog away' from main consulting room unless they were performing surgery?
> I presume to do other diagnostic tests?
> They would have a job with my dog as he is big and I think they prefer the owner to be there.
> Well that's what happened when he had his kennel cough spray up his nose, he got very agitated and I had to hold his head up and we had to back him into a corner so he couldn't escape.
> ...


They try to take my dogs away for everything here - blood tests, laser therapy, even taking temperature. I mean everything. It's a fight every time. 

Several times they were so insistent I told them I would cancel my appointment and come back when they could accommodate me. When I say that, they normally do what I want.

But this one woman - if I am holding Snorkels for laser therapy she will walk up and grab her also. I have told her not to, I've pushed her hands away, I've told the VET I don't want her in the same room with any of my dogs - and she still comes back! Maybe she is his mother or something. 

But last time with Rebel I actually raised my voice. They were taking blood from his jugular and he was sitting very quietly - I was holding his head up - and the woman came and and grabbed his bottom part and started trying to scoot him. Which of course got him a little freaked.

My vet in Indiana did everything in the exam room, and she let me hold my own dogs. Same with laser therapy - Snorkels sat on my lap while they did it. I will normally let them take my dogs for x-ray without going but I open the door and stand there and watch. the vets here HATE that. You have to wonder what theya re doing back there they don't want me to see??

When i talked to the new vet today, i asked about that. She told me they let owners stay with their dogs.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It seems to be a new thing, where they take your dog away for exams. A long time ago, it was never ever done. Then the last few times I took Chelsy in, I noticed they would come in , pick her up, and disappear with her to 'weigh' her. It seemed to take an awfully long time to weigh her and then they'd come back in and say her temp was such and such and they also took her blood and did this and that. So I got wise to what they were doing. I think it's something new they are teaching. My old vet never did it. 

Rocky has only been in once and I made sure that my old vet saw him because he was my 'chow' vet. He knows that I am the only one that holds my chows so Rocky never left my sight. He has retired so now I have to find somewhere new for the boys. I have found two holistic vets but haven't taken them in yet because they aren't due until September for Rocky's rabies. I"m still unsure about that but I will discuss it with them when he gets his heartworm check. 

I would never go back to a place that keeps taking Snorkels and Rebel away. Good for you for 'firing' them!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I really like my vet and have only had one instance where they took my dog to the back without me. That was last year when I brought Toby in gasping for breath and I just handed him over the counter and they ran with him. At that point I didn't really feel like I needed to be in the way, I just wanted him to be able to breathe. 
I think the reason a lot of vets do that is because so many clients get hysterical over everything. I've been in the vet's office on a number of occasions when an owner was in tears over their dog getting a shot. I guess that would get old after a while. 
But they should definitely deal with clients on a case by case basis and if you can handle holding your dog while they get blood drawn or say when your evil Chihuahua needs an ass-ectomy, (not mentioning any names) "Angel", then they should never insist on taking them to another room. That really doesn't fly with me and I guess I have a pretty good relationship with my vet because they don't even try. And I think they appreciate that I help out with my little evil ones so that no one gets snapped at. 
Good for you getting rid of them. We can't have anyone handling Rebel and Snorkels that can't be trusted. Do these people understand how famous those two are??


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

magicre said:


> so a regular vet can't treat ferrets?


Sorry she is a "regular" vet, she see cats, dogs, and reptiles as well although she is not super knowledgeable about herps and I wouldn't take a sick one there, but she is experienced in ferrets and can do surgery on them, there is 4 or 5 vets at this clinic and she is the only one who will operate on them. Locally the one vet won't see them at all since he believe they are like wild vicious animals or something and the other vet clinic has several vets, none of which know anything about ferrets. I have had to bring two different ferrets in (emergencies) and they were in the back looking at small animal books trying to figure stuff out, had no idea what adrenal disease was, they cannot test blood sugar in house, they don't have the equipment for surgery or the know how to anyways, they couldn't get a catheter in the ferret that needed it, pretty much useless except to put one to sleep. We were seeing a different out of town vet for the ferrets but those vets left and the new one didn't know much about them (she wanted me to fast a ferret for 12 hours for an adrenal test, you don't fast for those and you never fast a ferret that long anyways) so I had to call a zillion places to find a new vet. They aren't cheap either and gas is a killer but oh well.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no they don't realize they are dealing with celebrities!! LOLOL!

The only thing I'm kind of sad about is the front office people. I liked them and they are nuts about Snorkels. But they don't do anything but pull files and take my money.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i thought it was a liability thing...even if the dog was in the room, they would have a vet tech hold the dog....

i don't know about now, because no one but me touches my dogs.....except for the trusted two...

back in the day, the dogs went to the back for everything where i lived.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i can see that with certain dogs. But Snorkels?

The last time I took her to laser therapy was embarrassing. Snorkels was sitting quietly on the table - she doesn't even need to be held, I normally just touch her foot and put my body near her. she USED to sit on my lap at the old place but they don't allow that here. And every time I have to tell them to put a towel down on the metal table.

So Mean Woman comes and grabs her. I grab her also and start pushing Mean Woman's hands away. Mean Woman pushes back. We have a temporary struggle to see if she can clamp down on her.

Meanwhile, Snorkels starts to pant and crouch down. I tell Mean Woman Snorkels doesn't need to be held. She says nothing, just pushes her body closer and holds harder. It's surreal in so many ways. I start scooching around the side of the table to push her body away from Snorkels. Finally, I am standing by Snorkels' head and Mean Woman is on the side of her but still has her hands on her.

Meanwhile, the vet tech is just laser therapying away. We stand like that for about a minute until she is done.

i probably should have caused a scene during that laser therapy sessioin. I didn't cause a scene until next visit, when I took Rebel in. 

And a sad commentary on me - that's not why I am leaving the vet - it's because of the thyroid medicine. I guess I would have bashed up against Mean Woman for a few more weeks before I left.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry you had such a negative experience - this new vet sounds great though, I hope everything works out!

I actually just switched vets TODAY. I LOVED our old vet, he had an awesome chill personality and was very good at diagnosing. I loved the surgeon too, he operated on my beloved CJ at 16 years old (twice) and did a beautiful job. We have been going there for the past 6 years or so, our whole family down here uses him. I've sent them an INSANE amount of clients. HOWEVER, last time I went in because Rambo had kennel cough (I was dumb, should have just waited it out). They had instructed me to leave him in the car and come in to let them know I was here, and then to wait in the car for them to come out and call me in (since kennel cough is highly contagious). Cool, I understood. So I went inside to let them know I was there, and a shar pei mix on a retractable came running up and jumped on me. I didn't pay him any attention because he kept wanting to jump on me and the owner wouldn't do anything about it. I let them know I was there and then went back out to my car to wait to be called in. They called us in and we had the exam, then I took him back out to wait in the car and went back inside to pay. When I got inside to pay, the lady who's been working the front desk for YEARS took the opportunity to BLESS ME OUT saying "We had you wait in the car for a REASON!!! WHY WOULD YOU COME IN HERE AND PET DOGS?! YOUR DOG IS HIGHLY CONTAGIOUS, DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THAT? Now the dogs in here could get sick too!!!" 

I literally stood there in shock, gave her my card to pay and then left without saying a word. The whole time she was yelling at me, the woman with the shar pei mix across the room and another guy who had just walked in with his dog were mean muggin me, big time. Like I had contaminated their dogs or something!!! I'm normally a very quick witted person, and I have no problem standing up for myself, but I was just in shock and had no words. I don't know what the lady with the shar pei told her, because when I first came in there was no one else in the room that saw the shar pei jumping on me. She acted as if I came in and loved on all the dogs to spread the germs ignorantly.

Anyways - sorry for the long story. Point is, I won't be going back. Yeah, I like the vets, but after that kind of treatment I really don't feel like spending any more money there, at all. We saw a new vet today, he was ridiculously sweet and gentle. They did take Rambo to the back for his fecal and to draw blood, but they offered to let me go back with them. The exam rooms are super tiny and can hardly fit two people comfortably so that's why I think they take them to the back. Plus they gave me lots of compliments on how wonderful of a dog he is - AND they're cheaper than my old vet. So they'll be getting my monies from now on.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my lord. I bet you were shocked. I am glad you left - I wonder if you should write your vet a letter and say what you said here. I think he should know what his front desk person did.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You know, I've thought about it, but the thing is, (and this is going to sound ridiculous), is that she's kind of known for being a "witch" (I read the new thread about no cussing, haha). She's been there for as long as the practice has been open, and she kind of runs the place. So I doubt they would even say anything to her.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> You know, I've thought about it, but the thing is, (and this is going to sound ridiculous), is that she's kind of known for being a "witch" (I read the new thread about no cussing, haha). She's been there for as long as the practice has been open, and she kind of runs the place. So I doubt they would even say anything to her.


I have quit vets AND doctors because of their office people. In reality, you interact with vet techs and office people more than the vet normally.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> They try to take my dogs away for everything here - blood tests, laser therapy, even taking temperature. I mean everything. It's a fight every time.
> 
> Several times they were so insistent I told them I would cancel my appointment and come back when they could accommodate me. When I say that, they normally do what I want.
> 
> ...


But get this - they would never take your human child away for tests without you being there surely. My only experience of this is when my son had an x-ray on his hand at aged 3 and I was allowed to stand and watch him from the doorway wearing a lead apron (I was pregnant also) so I could reassure him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> But get this - they would never take your human child away for tests without you being there surely. My only experience of this is when my son had an x-ray on his hand at aged 3 and I was allowed to stand and watch him from the doorway wearing a lead apron (I was pregnant also) so I could reassure him.


So true! I wouldn't have dreamed of letting my son when he was a toddler get carted off to anywhere without me.

I can understand if an owner is freaking out.

My last vet was so nice - she not only encouraged me to help, she taught me how to hold my dogs, and patiently worked with me so I could do it just like the vet techs.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

chowder said:


> It seems to be a new thing, where they take your dog away for exams. A long time ago, it was never ever done. Then the last few times I took Chelsy in, I noticed they would come in , pick her up, and disappear with her to 'weigh' her.
> 
> !


My vet has the scales in the main waiting room, of course they may have another one somewhere, but this is the main one they use and they encourage you to come in anytime to weigh your pets if you want which I did do with Stanley once a month as I wanted to keep an eye on his weight. Luckily I can walk to my vets in 5 mins from home.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Power to the people...:clap2:

Thanks for posting this. I am in a dilemma concerning an on-again-off-again limp issue with Mateo (may start a post about it; won't go into it here...)

Anyway, I like my vet, he's okay. A good diagnostician, and friendly enough, although a bit on the cool side. But his long-time receptionist is the heart and soul of the place. So attentive, funny and shows genuine concern. (Plus, she has a special thing for Mateo-- takes photos on her cell phone every time he comes in to be weighed, just 'cause she thinks he's the cutest beast ever...

Anyway. I, also, have never had a dog "taken to the back." Everything is done in the room (even with my previous dog.) Occasionally, a vet tech will come in to help hold Mateo on the table... but that's all. Actually, now that he's 124 pounds, I don't think there will even be a table involved in any visit from now on, lol.

But. This vet is traditional. I am learning to speak up and put the breaks on extraneous "stuff' that he just doesn't need. Less is more, IMO...

But, if I take Mateo for possible x-rays, I want to make sure that he is not given a huge dose of anesthesia; Dogue de Bordeauxs do not do well under the gas- a known fact...(My vet's response to my concern was, "Well, he's a big, healthy boy; he should be fine. But we won't do anything you don't feel comfortable doing."

Fair enough...

I do wish I could find a Holistic vet in my area. Right now, it's not necessary. As time goes on, it may be.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope this new vet works out for you. Sounds promising......
You guys are so lucky to have a choice. Well technically I do have a choice.....between my vet who's only here 2 days a week....and the other vet who charges an arm and a leg, and I wouldn't trust with a pet rock. 

They would have to fight me tooth and nail to "take them in the back" for simple procedures


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Xellil.....if anyone man handled Sargeant like Mean Woman man handled Snorkels, I would be very upset as well. I can just imagine you and Mean Woman having a silent, body language fight over her. Poor Snorkels, I am sure she felt your discomfort. 

I won't go back to one vet as they gave me a RUDE lecture about feeding raw and how stupid I was. Ok fine, then you will not be getting anymore of my money. They didn't ask me how I fed it, just that is was 100% wrong to do and EUkanuba is the best food out there. Yeah ok. 

Now I go to another vet. It is a group of vets in this practice. The vet that helped me put down my mom's (and mine) dog a few years ago was fantastic. She was sympathetic (she cried with me) and very nice and thorough. Sadly, she left to open her own practice and its too far away. There are a couple other vets there and one in particular I do not like. She is obviously fearful of Dozer and I felt like he did not get a complete physical because she didn't want to get near him (example, she tried to open his mouth and he barked at her. So I opened his mouth for her and she was all the way on the other side of the room and said his mouth looked fine?????). He barks sometimes at strangers. But he didn't growl or lunge and I had him controlled. This is a vet! They should be used to all kinds of dogs including aggressive ones (which Dozer is not). I gave her a second chance with Hunter, my lab, and I had to go back in six days later because her diagnosis was incorrect and she didn't want to do what I asked her to do (a skin scraping). This last time I told them I DID NOT want that vet so I got another one and I have to say she is pretty good. She handled Sargeant very well.

Now, at the end of the month, I am trying a different vet and bringing Dozer. I am curious to see how they handle him. I would like to have two vets to have in my back pocket in case something comes up and I need another one. 

They DO take my dogs to the back to work on them. I had an interview there and got to spend a couple of hours 'behind the scenes' and I understand why they do it. For one, they have more man power. To cut a large dog's nails, they needed four people to control the dog. I think an owner seeing this could get upset. Sargeant tends to behave better if I am not around which I can also see being useful taking him to the back. HOWEVER, if I WANTED to go back there and they told me no, Yes, I see that as a problem. Like, what are you trying to hide? I have never asked though. 

I hope you find a good vet you can trust who wont man handle your dogs or give you any crap about it. depending on where you live, there can be quite a few options. Remember that customer service and a good bed side manner all count when it comes to vet services and not just diagnostic abilities. It is still a business where they are trying to make money.....from YOU.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i agree wolfsnaps - in Indiana, there were two vets in the office and I hated one and loved the other. And no vet should be afraid of dogs! AND, they should be able to tell the difference in a friendly dog and a not friendly dog. 

Getting a good vet shouldn't be this difficult.

Interestingly, when I walked in to the new vet's office today and told them I'd like to talk to them about changing vets, a fellow sitting there waiting with his dog said "dont go to XXX!" Which is my current vet. Then he started telling me all these horror stories. Yikes.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I found my current vet through Yelp when I moved to LA. Read through hundreds of reviews for closer vets and kept an open mind about the reviews. The horror stories of some of these clinics were crazy! My current clinic had almost 100% positive reviews. The only complaints were from someone who didn't like the receptionist and someone who brought in a terminally ill cat that passed away. It was worth it to me to drive an extra half hour to check them out and I'm so glad that I did. When I moved out of Hollywood to where I am now, not only do I like this area but there were bonuses - being within walking distance of work and more importantly my vet!

They take Tanis in the back without me for his nail trim. I prefer that. The groomer has me hold him down and it's torturous for all of us. With the vet tech he goes back, I hear him yelp like he always does and he's right back with me again with his nails did. For everything else they prefer it if we hold our own pets for procedures if we can. They're cool with raw too which is even better!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My vet is retiring, but he prefers the owners to come in the back and hold the dog- said in his experience it's calming for the animal not to be in a completely new situation.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm very lucky to have a friend as a vet even though she thinks I'm a nut for feeding raw but I think I have turned her to the raw side. Anyway she is the smartest one in the area and I have been to other vets, we don't have holistic vets in my area. I did go to a different vet a couple of times a friend thought I should get a second opinion one time. That's when I realized even though my vet thinks odd of me she overlooks it and is getting a very open mind about raw. I can also question her and debate stuff with her, she researches stuff and then gives me her best answer so I am lucky.


----------

